# Anomoly scan results



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

I was looking through my notes & saw my anomaly scan results. I was 21+1 when I had my scan:

Twin 1

Maternal Left
Breech Presentation
BPD - 42.6mm - 18 w + 6 d
FL - 33.6mm - 20 w +4 d
HC - 165mm - 19 w
Max Pool - 4.6
Left Posterior Placenta

Twin 2

Maternal Right
Breech Presentation
BPD - 41.6mm - 18 w + 4 d
FL - 26.5mm - 18 w + 1 d
HC - 155mm - 18 w + 2 d
Max Pool - 5.9
Right Posterior Placenta

No anomolies detected x 2

The bits I was curious about were the different measurements. As I said I was 21+1 when I had my scan so should I be concerned at the measurements for both twins?

Also what does, BPD, FL, HC & Max Pool mean? Are they ok? I'm assuming so as no-one said otherwise but was wondering what the different in max pool is?

Thank you xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Is not my area of expertise a sonographer would be best placed to answer. However if they didn't inform you that they were concerned I wouldn't worry. Twins are often a little smaller due to them being twins. 

Bpd is bi parietal diameter a measurement across the head

Fl is femur length. Measurement of thigh bone

Hc is head circumference measurement round the head. 

Max pool us biggest pool of amniotic fluid seen

Does this help? 

Kaz xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Kaz x


----------

